# GT; Pre-Season Game 3: Clippers @ Suns



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@ 








Los Angeles Clippers(1-1) @ Phoenix Suns(3-1)

When: Tuesday, October 7th at 6:00 PM PST
Where: Phoenix
Why: Pre-Season*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It is unfortunate that the game won't be on tv. I hoped to see how everyone has progressed over the off-season. Hopefully the game will be broadcasted over the radio or internet.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Would have liked to see how amare looks now that he says hes at 100%. 

Also wonder if Thomas will get booed by the phoenix fans. They might be upset that the suns dumped their draft picks so they could sign him, only to have him bolt to the clipps.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Would have liked to see how amare looks now that he says hes at 100%.
> 
> Also wonder if Thomas will get booed by the phoenix fans. They might be upset that the suns dumped their draft picks so they could sign him, only to have him bolt to the clipps.



He isnt at 100 percent in my opinion. Today when he was playing the lakers there were times when the lakers 3 string center (who started because of injuries) and there 2 or 3 string PF made him look bad out there.

I think Amare wont be ready to be Amare, until allstar break or so. Maybe sooner, the guy is the man child after all.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Also wonder if Thomas will get booed by the phoenix fans. They might be upset that the suns dumped their draft picks so they could sign him, only to have him bolt to the clipps.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Thomas is going to get booed. Especially at the actual season opener.

Man, preseason kind of sucks because it really doesn't matter. It is almost worse than off-season because it is such a tease. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, and the roster is pretty much set, so were not even going to have people fighting for a roster spot a la rick brunson, etc. About the only thing im interested in preseason is to see paul davis, and perhaps see how tim fits into our offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The game will be broadcasted on ESPN 710 for the play by play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No play by play? 

Well the Clippers are up 29-23 at the end of the first. Brand has 11 and 4 and Livingston has 9 and 3.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Livingston really coming on


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Who started at center? THomas hasnt played, kaman hasnt played. Was it singleton? Whats with lamond murray getting so much PT already? 1-6 FG so far.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Who started at center? THomas hasnt played, kaman hasnt played. Was it singleton? Whats with lamond murray getting so much PT already? 1-6 FG so far.



My guess would be Brand was at center with Maggette at PF.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

why is murray and williams getting playing time and not korolev. Good grief, we need to see if koro has improved any by giving him time with the first and second team. Pointless IMO to give guys like murray and williams PT so early in the game, when they have zero chance of making the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Davis is getting some nice non-scoring stats, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, and 1 block in 10 minutes.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

great, now ryan humphry is getting into the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I would like to see the bench play more in the 2nd half and Korolev to see him minutes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Really, has Korolev played yet(waiting for gamecast to load).


4|5 FG for Livingston, he's coming along. 4|5 FG for QRoss too with 9 points, guess he has worked on his J.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston's stats are exciting me!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Livingston's stats are exciting me!



As are Ross' stats!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

17|5|4 Steal for Livingston and 7-9 FG. Nice.

Now Dun, put in Korolev.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whats with maggette and rebounds when he plays the suns.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> whats with maggette and rebounds when he plays the suns.




I guess when you are not shooting well you have to make it up in other areas. 12 rebounds so far from, which is great from a defensive point of view.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> whats with maggette and rebounds when he plays the suns.


Simple, he's more comfortable in high tempo games.

But what's with Mobley playing 35 minutes in a preseason game and has Cassell even played at all?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev is in and just got an assist.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Simple, he's more comfortable in high tempo games.
> 
> But what's with Mobley playing 35 minutes in a preseason game and has Cassell even played at all?



Cassell, Thomas, and Willams are sitting out with minor strains.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

shaun livingston: 21 pts, 5 reb, 5 ast, 7-9 FG, 7-8 FT. great stats. i cant wait to watch him live on thursday night against the lakers. whoowhee


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers win!

Final:
Clippers 107 
Suns 96 

POTG: S. Livingston
7-9, 21 Pts
5 Rebs, 5 Assists


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I really look for Livingston to be one of the top candidates for 6th man and Most improved player!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers beat the suns playing the Suns' style.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Dang, very exciting to see Livingston and Ross' stats. I certainly hope Mobley doesn't have a similar season to last year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

GREAT
- Points the clippers put up using so many different guys
Q ross 5-6 shooting, in 22 minutes, no TO's
maggette 12 rebounds in 23 minutes
Brand 24 minutes, 24 points
Livingston 26 minutes, 21 points, 5 dimes, 5 boards, 
Clippers out rebound suns 50-31
Out offensive rebound 19-4 (holy crap!)

GOOD

Singleton 8 poitns 8 boards in 28 minutes
Davis 7 boards in 23 minutes
Dawan Robinson (meaningless) 6 points in 9 minutes

BAD
Maggette 3/9 FG's, 3 TO's, 0 Assists
Mobley 4-11 shooting in 37 minutes
Ewing 2-7 shooting
Korolev 0 poitns, 0 rebounds, only 6 minutes
Only 2 blocks

TERRIBLE
Clippers 1/6 3 pointers, only one made by jawad
Maggette fouls out in 23 minutes
Lamond murray 1/6 shooting, 5 fouls in 10 minutes


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> I really look for Livingston to be one of the top candidates for 6th man and Most improved player!


If he can continue to be offensively effective, he'll be the starter, not 6th man.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

did the Suns play their main starters the majority of the game like they did in the game against the Lakers???

if they did and we won WOW :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> did the Suns play their main starters the majority of the game like they did in the game against the Lakers???
> 
> if they did and we won WOW :clap: :clap: :cheers:


Im surprised you are not bashing Livy cuz if I remember correctly you are not his biggest fan. Damn Livy had a good game. I know its only pre season but nice numbers nonetheless


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ALl i gotta say is livvy better put up some 15/5/5 numbers AT LEAST this year, for the clippers to be talking giving him a similar deal (50 million) as kaman next year.


----------

